

Ask HN: When will you sell your Bitcoin? - scottoreilly

Bitcoin is currently trading higher than it ever has before. If you&#x27;re holding onto Bitcoin as an investment, how high will you let it get before you sell?
======
codemonkeymike
I sell them all the time, then buy them back when they tick lower. There is no
point in leaving your bitcoins dormant in a wallet when you can buy and sell
in your spare time. I have made about $1000 on top of my $1000 initial
investment a few months ago.

------
d4vlx
I convert them into fiat soon after earning them. Not because I do not have
faith in bitcoin but because fiat currency is so much more useful.

